# 2615 issues.



## Oliver (May 13, 2010)

Both the temp and the fuel gauges quit working on my 2615 gear with 245 hours. I have checked the fuses, and removed the dash looking for loose connection. Any other ideas?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Is a 2615 a Yanmar? Haven't seen that before. possible switch?


----------

